# Freehand10



## ttrenz (20. Mai 2001)

Hat sich einer von euch schon Freehand 10 besorgt?
soll echt gut mit Flash kommunizieren...& lohnt sich der Kauf?

Gruss TT


----------



## Montz (21. Mai 2001)

*ich*

habs bekommen von einem freund weil ers nicht braucht! aber ich weiss nicht was ich damit anfangen kann...


----------



## Quentin (21. Mai 2001)

ich habs nicht, aber hier das was ich weiß :


freehand ist ein programm fürs erstellen von vektorgrafiken (grafiken die man ohne qualitätsverlust größer machen kann, zb cliparts)


is aber ziemlich kompliziert zu bedienen 

cheers


----------



## ttrenz (22. Mai 2001)

Nana so schlimm ist Freehand auch nicht.
Ich bin gerade am Freehand9 lernen.

aber ich lerne Freehand eigentlich nur für Flash deswegen ziehe 
Freehand Illustrator vor.

Hey Montz wenn du Freehand10 nicht brauchst, kannst dus ja mir 
geben  

noch einen schönen & by

TT


----------

